# Edge Sunday



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Ran out at 0630 for some edge action. Loaded up on a nice haul of Mingos, a few scamp and a couple of amlacos. Couldn't find the big AJs, but were kept entertained by a 7ft hammerhead swimming around the boat. Water was blue and plenty of bonitos still there. Ran back in early and had a fish fry and beer drink with the crew.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We were there too. Nice Mingos, Scamp, Almaco, AJ, King and Bonitos.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like a nice day Mike, we made a short trip all about 9 miles and loaded up with the smaller version of the edge mongo and a few almacos.

Turned out to be a great short run day.

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike is this your boat?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it is  Great photo. Can you send a copy to [email protected] . Thanks


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a good time to me. the hammer heads were all out there on saturday. we got one around 10'. they were coming to the boat in pairs surfing the 5' waves. we saw 8 or 9.never seen that many ever b4.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sent.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report. No Pics ?


----------

